# How much for these?



## Kornowski (Feb 21, 2008)

Im going to be selling some stuff on ebay...

First off, anybody interested in anything?
How much could I get for;

*ATI Radeon X850 Pro - AGP

GeForce 7950GT (512MB, dual slot cooler) - PCI-e

Two x 512mb PC2700 Samsung RAM

40GB IDE HDD

Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 7 (CPU Cooler) - LGA775

92mm Sythe High CFM Fan with fan controller. 
Max Airflow: 64.94 CFM
22dBA at 1800rpm
44.1dBA at 3800rpm





120mm Sythe High CFM Fan with fan controller.
Mar Air Flow: 110.03 CFM
17dBA at 800rpm
39.5dBA at 2400rpm





Sythe Kama Bay, orignal fan, never used!*






In £'s?

Thanks


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 22, 2008)

Anybody have any suggestions?

"Gimme a ball park figure here"


----------



## Calibretto (Feb 22, 2008)

The 40GB HDD would probably sell for 7-8£. I sold one a couple weeks ago.

I might be interested in the 7950GT buts that's only if your willing to sell it for cheap .


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 22, 2008)

That isn't a bad price 

Haha! I'd probably sell it for about £100, $200...


----------



## Calibretto (Feb 22, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Haha! I'd probably sell it for about £100, $200...



Screw that.....lol.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 22, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Screw that.....lol.


Things cost more in the UK, besides do you really want to pay all that shipping to have it imported to the US?


----------



## Calibretto (Feb 22, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];904406 said:
			
		

> Things cost more in the UK, besides do you really want to pay all that shipping to have it imported to the US?



Yeah good point I guess.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 22, 2008)

Calibretto said:


> Screw that.....lol.



Haha! I thought you'd say that! 



			
				[-0MEGA-];904406 said:
			
		

> Things cost more in the UK, besides do you really want to pay all that shipping to have it imported to the US?



They cost way more, it sucks!


----------



## Shane (Feb 22, 2008)

Danny im intereted in the Artic cooler,Pm sent


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 22, 2008)

Replied to your PM, Shane 

I've got new items, added to orignal post


----------



## Shane (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks mate replied back


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 23, 2008)

Anybody else, I'll get the pictures up for the items later!


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 25, 2008)

Added fan specs and pictures!


----------



## bigbird (Feb 25, 2008)

too bad you live in the Uk, Id really be interested in the 7950gt


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 25, 2008)

I can find out how much shipping would be if you wanted?


----------



## taylormsj (Feb 25, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> That isn't a bad price
> 
> Haha! I'd probably sell it for about £100, $200...



Not trying to be a douche, but i think its gonna be hard for you to flog that card for 100, you can get a 3870 for that almost now, it sucks 

Im selling my 1950 for 50, you may only get around that price im afraid


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 25, 2008)

That's true...


----------



## Shane (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah taylor pc parts get outdated so fast and they dont cost that much anymore,It wont be long before the 8800GTs become cheap when the 9 series are out

danny you should sell the 7950GT in the bargian pages.

did you price up that cooler for me dan or not had chance yet?

do you have any piccys?
tks


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 27, 2008)

I haven't been able to price it up, but it wieghs 502g, I looked on Ebay to see how much postage was going for on that, and it was between £4-9, so I'll have to get it done 

I'll get some pictures for you!


----------



## Shane (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your pm danny looks like il take that cooler off you.

did you manage to take so shots of it?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2008)

My camera battery is charging now


----------



## Shane (Mar 2, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> My camera battery is charging now



ok thanks mate,Did you say if you had the original box for the cooler or not?

i cant remember if i asked u in the pm?

it doesnt realy matter though if not.


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, I've got the original box, I'm making a new thread now, I'll put a link to it!


----------

